# Driving mode question



## giorgikoberidze (4 mo ago)

Hi, we have John Deere 7930 tractor, can someone explain each position meaning, of this switcher:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
Maybe this will help.....




__





Infinitely Variable Transmission (IVT™) operational tips






salesmanual.deere.com


----------



## giorgikoberidze (4 mo ago)

Thanks, a lot. This was exactly what I needed.


----------

